# A book signing and chat with Dan Abnett!



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So yesterday by chance, I happened to hear that Dan Abnett would be at Warhammer World today for a book signing. Quick chat with the fiance and it was a go! Having never been to Warhammer World before, despite my obsession with this hobby, it was quite awesome. Moving on though! 

I turned up with quite a collection of his novels, though I'd heard from both my fiance and friends that at most book signings(never been to one), you tend to only get one book, maybe two signed and a quick minute or even less with the author before being moved on. So I had rather optimistically brought quite a lot! When we turned up though, one of the staff greeted us and asked if we were hear for the signing, which we were, when I asked him how many books, he said that Dan was pretty happy to sign as many as you had within reason, which was awesome to hear! So awesome in fact, that I left my fiance in the queue at one point to go buy the Collectors Editions of _'Prospero Burns' _and _'Know No Fear'_, the only two of his from the Horus Heresy series that I didn't own in Collectors Edition format. Whilst queuing we also got a chance to try the upcoming Eisenhorn game, which is actually a lot of fun(will probably make a separate post in the gaming section or somewhere for that).

Finally got to the front to see the man himself after what wasn't that long a wait actually. At this point I rather fanboyed out for a while I'll admit. He is genuinely such a nice and friendly guy though, was great to talk to and we weren't hurried a long at any point. Talked initially at just how much I have enjoyed his reimagining of the different Legions in the Heresy series (Vlka Fenryka, the Ultramarines and Alpha Legion specifically), he felt that it was just something that the Legions needed, to be distinct from their 40k counterparts somewhat. _'Legion'_ is my particular favourite Heresy novel, so we talked a little about that, the reveal of Omegon of course, but also to see if he would confirm or deny who...

killed Chayne and Namatjira(turns out I have been pronouncing that right!) at the end of the novel. From my reasoning it was Sheed Ranko due to him telling Chayne 'That's all you get' earlier in the novel, and that line being repeated when 'Alpharius' killed them at the end. He liked my reasoning, but of course wouldn't confirm or deny it! Being half the point of the book of course.


Also talked about _'I Am Slaughter'_, briefly, with the main point being about...


The Imperial Fists effectively having been wiped out, being as far as we know, the only first founding chapter to have actually been wiped out. It's a pretty massive event really, which he was really happy to have wrote about. Though it has evidently been something they've toyed with for quite some time, hints have been dropped from time to time in novels or codexes that speculate one of the First Founding might have been wiped out and simply replaced secretly at some point with one of their successor chapters. But yeah, they decided to actually do it, with the Fists no less. So that was pretty cool to talk about.


I suppose the part most of you will be interested in though is what's coming next from Dan. First and foremost, _'Warmaster'_ is a go, it is happening as we speak, and will hopefully not be far off. Which for those huge Tanith fans like myself, is awesome news. After that he said he'll probably/might do a Heresy novel, though wasn't sure who, though he did say they are all gearing towards the finish now, though there still didn't sound like there's a concrete plan as to how to do an event as huge as the Siege of Terra, as they would all fight tooth and nail to get to write it. He mentioned they originally might have written it as a trilogy, like the series started, but thinks it may still need to be bigger than that. So expect quite a few novels and many shorts or an anthology to tie the series up, and even then, others can still go back to write about other areas of the series if the demand is still there. 

After that, he wants to pen _'Archon'_, the final novel in _'The Victory'_ arc of the Ghosts, it sounds like he's really been enjoying writing about Gaunt and the First and Only again, so is keen to finish this arc.

And after that, we shall finally see _'Penitent'_! Sadly quite a way off, but I'm patient. Also asked him if he plans to write anything in the new Primarchs series, which he does want to, he just can't decide who to write! Obviously Guilliman is already gone, but others he said were close to his heart are Alpharius/Omegon and Russ, so perhaps see him do one of them, or both?

But yeah! Awesome guy, great day out, and during all this talk, he only went and signed nine of my books! So have some pics!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Plenty of interesting information and happy to hear that Warmaster is happening.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool. Personally, I'd love to see him do Russ. He and Wraight are the only two who are capable of portraying Russ effective, I think. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pure nerd heaven, happy for you lad!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Great opportunity that you were able to pounce on! Really awesome that he was willing to sign so many books for you as well.

However, am I the only one who would rather not have him write the primarch book for Russ? Maybe it is old animosity from Prospero Burns and the sullen dread that somehow the book won't even feature Russ and instead be the random life story of some perpetual that in the last few pages runs into Russ...


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

This thoroughly rules. Made me feel good inside, for a moment or two. Hell yeah Dan Abnett.

Keen to check out your thoughts on the new Eisenhorn game also.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great time! Congrats!


Not at all happy about Penitent.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Good stuff mate

I loved (and love) Legion. It took some getting into initially but there was a point where I became captivated by that story and couldn't put it down


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmmm bit confused about what Abnett told you re Penitent (and disappointed). Over on Bolterandchainsword someone posted a link to a podcast at backwardscompatible.co.uk which is an interview with Dan Abnett.

On that podcast Dan is clear that Penitent is number three in his queue of novels after Warmaster (working on right now) and his own original fantasy novel as number two. He also points out that he writes 3-4 novels a year so it isn't THAT long away to get Penitent.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that's what he said. Warmaster, Heresy, Archon, Penitent.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Not doubting you mate I am sure that is what he said to you. Just interesting he said something different on that podcast.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Angel of Blood - Ty for the info. I do like you optimism. But that - 'First and foremost, 'Warmaster' is a go, it is happening as we speak, and will hopefully not be far off.' is circling for 4 years now from Dan. Is a go means he hasn't even started it. 'it is happening as we speak' - could be I wrote 2 pages. We will not see the novel this year. With luck late 2017 is the earliest date.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

They should do the Siege of Terra like they do The Beast Arises-series, 12 books, focused story, telling all the important things they need to tell from different perspectives like the start, all Legions present and perhaps the Imperial Navy and then the ending.


----------

